# UPDATE confirmed BOY !!! 12 week 3 day u/s NUB guess please :)



## maddy56

Hi 

I'm new to the 'nub theory' 
I had never heard of it before this pregnancy
It was only due to seeing a clear nub on my u/s ( 12 week 3 days) that I started googeling nubs 

Can you please guess gender ?

Thanks
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Loozle

I've voted boy


----------



## maddy56

Thanks for taking the time to look &#9786; we thought boy, but don't mind either way
Have my 20 week scan next Friday - not sure if we are finding out the gender yet, but will update of we do!!


----------



## madseasons

I think :blue: too. My girls nub was flat and this has a lot of angle to it.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm not sure but I think boy :)


----------



## chelsealynnb

My guess is BOY, no doubt


----------



## bdb84

:blue:


----------



## maddy56

Thanks for all the guesses, 6 more sleeps until we find out!


----------



## auraobie

Looks boy to me x


----------



## maddy56

Have my scan tomorrow ! Hope baby co-operates :) 
Any more guesses?
Will update when we find out


----------



## maddy56

Confirmed boy!!! We are over the moon :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## madseasons

Congrats! :)


----------

